# New Year



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Happy new year to all our friends.Sorry we didn't make Brandy Wharf this year.
Didn't know anything was arranged until it was too late. (Already made booking else where) 
Hope to see you all soon in the new year.
Kath, Keith & Farhan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Kath

Nice to hear from you again, hope you had a good New Year trip, where did you go? We haven't seen you since you let MHF borrow your awning at Lickhill, bet the weather was better than it was in August!!

Hope you are all keeping well, Happy New Year and look forward to meeting up again in 2008.


----------

